
If By Bigger, You Mean Smaller, Then I Agree - MaysonL
http://whoisioz.blogspot.com/2010/06/if-by-bigger-you-mean-smaller-then-i.html
======
mhd
Reserves seems like a weird way to measure a company's size. After all, we're
talking about potential here, not past revenue, total worth of equipments,
employees etc or other assets...

------
bradleyland
That's pretty disappointing. I've met David Brooks and listened to him speak
on a couple of occasions. For a conservative, he's usually pretty level-
headed.

------
MaysonL
Why David Brooks should not be employed by the New York Times, episode 978.

